# Mickey Rooney 1920=2014



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2014)

Just learned Mickey Rooney died today.  He was in a lot of great movies we grew up enjoying.  RIP.


----------



## Bee (Apr 6, 2014)

I always enjoyed watching films with Mickey Rooney, he was a good age.

R.I.P.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 6, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Just learned Mickey Rooney died today.  He was in a lot of great movies we grew up enjoying.  RIP.



_*Thanks TG i hadn't heard that, he will be missed i always enjoyed the movies he starred in. R.I.P*_


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 6, 2014)

An interesting character who apparently lived life to the full.
Rest in Peace, Mickey Rooney.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2014)

Married 8 times, once to Ava Garner. At 93 guess he lived it large.RIP Mickey.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 7, 2014)

I still remember going to the flicks to see this one

http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/196501/Drive-A-Crooked-Road-Original-Trailer-.html


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2014)

Played different types of roles as he grew up. Watched one the other night where he played the role of a helicopter pilot on a

modern aircraft carrier. Good job Mick.  RIP


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2014)

Heard that late last night, rest in peace Mickey.


----------

